# Most Hated Players.....



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

What NBA players do you dislike the most???

for me, its:

1 - Rick Fox
2 - Vlade
3 - D.Christie
4 - Kobe
5 - Bonzi
6 - J.Barry
7 - S.Nash
8 - R.Davis
9 - A.Walker


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Anyone who becomes a Laker.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JohnnyCash</b>!
> What NBA players do you dislike the most???
> 
> for me, its:
> ...


In a post that I'm sure Meru will love..

1: Rick Fox
2: Rick Fox
3: Rick Fox
4: Rick Fox
5: Rick Rox
6: Pau Gasol 

I don't know what it is about Pau, but I just have such contempt for him. Maybe it's that he thinks he's fouled *EVERY* time he goes the hole, or acts like he's never fouled anyone in his life. Now granted, thats true of the rest of the league too.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Shaq


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>cimalee</b>!
> Shaq


I second that!


----------



## blazerboy30 (Apr 30, 2003)

In no particular order:

Shaq
Rick Fox
Ron Artest
Pau Gasol
Brad Miller
Shawn Bradley
Charlie Ward (I'm not even sure why, I just can't stand him)


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I don't know if I really hate any players (even as players). Under the right circumstances, I'll root for just about anyone. With that said, here are the guys I don't like:

Jelani McCoy -- too much screaming for too little game
Jon Barry -- better as a towel-waver than a player
Cuttino Mobley -- overrated and arrogant
Rick Fox -- a Laker with little skill but lots of attitude
Derek Fisher -- another Laker with little skill but lots of flops
Antoine Walker -- don't like his game or his attitude
Allen Iverson -- sick of hearing about his "heart"

Um... there are probably more that I just can't think of. I rarely dislike good players, even if they kill the Blazers. I dislike players that are (IMO) overrated and/or are active but inefficient offensively.

Ed O.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

A.Walker!! I forgot about him... I dont like guys that dont even make an effort on the deffensive end of the court.

I think Rick Fox has got to be the most hated player in the league.

I'd be curious to know what player is disliked the most by other NBA players.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

Players I HATE to watch and refuse to cheer for:


Kobe Bryant
Jason Kidd
Shaq
Rick Fox
Doug Christie
Kenyon Martin
did I say Kobe Bryant? :devil:

gads-I forgot Karl "elbows" Malone!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Michael Olowakandi*-I can't respect a guy who tries so little to be a good player. 

*Tim Duncan*-For someone who "never shows any emotion" and is such a "class act", he whines way too much for my liking. I do respect him as a player, I just don't like how he comes off on the court.

*Tony Parker*-It's unfair to dislike a player just because of how he is perceived by the media and fans, but I'm going to do it here. HE'S NOT _THAT_ GOOD YET PEOPLE!

*Nick Van Exel*-Huge baby when he's not on a winning team.

*Paul Pierce*-Without another All-Star to lean on, Pierce is incapable of carrying a team. To compare him to McGrady, Kobe or AI(before he lost his durability) is wrong. Look what he does without an All-Star on his team. He still had a decent supporting cast this season, but struggled for a good majority of the season.

*Rasheed Wallace*-Squanders so much talent, and is only a pretty good player instead of a Top 10 player like he should be. And then he goes out there and sets records for technicals.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Kobe
Shaq
Rick Fox
Karl Malone
Derek Fisher
Doug Christie(Unless he is playing LA)
Vlade Divac(unless he is playing LA)


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Karl Malone
Gary Payton
Ron Artest
Chris Webber
Kevin Garnett, ya that's right KG.


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

Shaquille "I'm angry because a reporter asked me about Sabonis" O'Neal


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

I can't stand *Derek Fisher*:upset: He's a flopper, ala Vlade. 

Other players :

Gary Payton
Karl Malone
Amare Stoudemire


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

Kobe - too many reasons
Shaq - too many reasons
Fisher - too many reasons
Fox - too many reasons
Malone - too many reasons
Payton - too many reasons
George - too many reasons
Walton - too many reasons
Rush - too many reasons
Grant - too many reasons
Cook - too many reasons


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakota_Blazer</b>!
> I can't stand *Derek Fisher*:upset: He's a flopper, ala Vlade.
> 
> Other players :
> ...



Whats there to hate about A.Stoudemire????


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

- Mark Madsen (seems like a great person but I hated him as a player for the Lakers).

- Mike Bibby

- Peja Stojakovic

- Vlade Divac

- Antoine Walker

- Bruce Bowen

- Emanuel Ginobili

- Rasheed Wallace

- Ray Allen

- Ricky Davis


----------



## prasutagus (Jan 22, 2003)

Shaquille O'Neal - He thinks he's the best. Like he made himself 7'-2" - 350 lbs., which is the only reason why he's good.

Allen Iverson - The most selfish offensive player I've seen in my day. And I can't stand the hip gansta crap.

Gary Payton - If putting your teammates down, constantly second guessing your coaches, and being an overall jerk is what a great player is, then Gary would be MVP.

Kobe Bryant - Everything he does is just in imitation of Michael Jordan, only with even more arrogance.

Karl Malone - It's simple, the Jazz and Lakers are my two least favorite teams in the league, and he's played for both of them (plus the dirty elbows factor).

I guess that's about it.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

I can't say that I "hate" any player around today, although Rick Fox is the closest.

The classic example for me is Danny Ainge. Couldn't stand him at all.

Then he became a Blazer. I was torn. It was really tough to root for him for those two years. I can't say that I ever really liked him, but playing for Portland at least tempered my emotions to a neutral stance. However, I can clearly say that of all the Blazers throughout the years, he is definitely at the bottom of the list of my favorites. Even below Walter Berry.

Fortunately he went to Phoenix and I was free to return to my original feelings.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Karl Malone stands alone on the top of my list... he's the dirtiest player I've ever seen, smug beyond belief, and a deadbeat dad to many. Jimmy Kimmel's impression of him mauling the language and speaking in the third person about Kaarl Malone 3-4 times a sentence was as funny as funny gets IMO.

The Griz's Jason Williams gets a dishonorable mention for his maddening waste of talent, and insistence on going for Hendrix-esk highlights when a bounce pass would convert.

Oh yeah... Damon. Can't wait for the slap of the door on the way out. Take your biographer with you.

STOMP


----------



## DenverBoy (May 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>yangsta</b>!
> Kobe - too many reasons
> Shaq - too many reasons
> Fisher - too many reasons
> ...


What, you got a problem with Slava?


----------



## Cusematt23 (Apr 15, 2004)

Kobe


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

Rick Fox...for sure...


Don't like Shaq or Malone either.


----------



## peleincubus (Sep 27, 2002)

karl malone way way at the top of the list.

i cant think of anyone else, so ill just say Karl Malone again.

he is such an ***, such a dirty player, and he cheated on his wife with john stockton.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>peleincubus</b>!
> karl malone way way at the top of the list.
> 
> i cant think of anyone else, so ill just say Karl Malone again.
> ...



LOL....with all those backdoor cuts and give and go's nonetheless.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

shaq - too big mouth
kobe - there's just something about him...
malone - even before he signed with the lakers, elbows
payton - even before he signed with the lakers, too big mouth
k-mart - too big mouth
marbury - all alone
van exel - "I don't want to play for a bad team"
steve francis - vancouver + PG?


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

The most hated starting five: 

C: Shaq - has single-handedly done more to ruin the NBA than anyone in its history
PF: Karl Malone - dirtiest active player
SF: Rick Fox - would be nowhere without all-star teammates
SG: Kobe Bryant - arrogance on parade
PG: Jason Kidd - see below...

Yep, four Lakers plus Jason Kidd, and with Kidd, it's his dumb little ritual of blowing kisses to his wife at the free throw line and the fault of his annoying little kid that the TV stations constantly show that really tick me off. 

The most hated bench might look something like this...

PG: Derek Fisher - see Rick Fox above 
SG: Voshon Lenard - thinks he rules the world when he scores a few in a row
SF: Kenyon Martin - just something about him...
PF: Scot Pollard - the hair, the beard, the attitidue
C: Vlade Divac - flop.


----------



## Sheed30 (Apr 3, 2003)

In no order:

Derek Fisher
Ron Artest
Jermaine O'Neal
Kobe Bryant
Shaq


----------



## MrWonderful (May 18, 2003)

*Every current laker*

and most lakers past. Something about being or having been a laker just makes a person despicable, I can't explain it. A few guys have risen above this effect; Magic (to a degree) and West among them. I know it defies logic, but there it is...


----------



## MrWonderful (May 18, 2003)

*Oh yeah, I hate laker fans too*

I don't like their city, either.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

My most hated players team would be:

PG Steve Francis
SG Allen Iverson
SF Rick Fox
PF Karl Malone or Kenyon Martin
C Kaspars Kambala (he isn't in the NBA, but he's my most hated player)

the bench would be:

Tyronn Lue
Ricky Davis
Jon Stefansson (I just hate him because he sucks)
Danny Fortson
Predrag Drobnjak
Michael Olowokandi
Mirsad Turkcan (like Kambala)


----------



## RipCityJB (Jan 7, 2003)

I don't really "hate" any players.....but if we stretch it beyond current players...

**Phil Jackson
**Isiah Thomas

I root against the Lakers and Knicks for those two reasons alone!


----------



## faygo34 (Mar 22, 2003)

i agree about the lakers. i just cant stand any of them. they all seem to get exceedingly arrogant the moment they touch the purple and gold jersey. jason kidd,richard jefferson,carmelo,chris webber and plenty others but i cant think of them at the moment.


----------



## basketballrusty (Mar 4, 2003)

Malone
Malone
Malone
Malone
That's the list.


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

EVERY SPUR


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Actually I can't think of one player I hate.

I can think of someone I can't stand tho..
some of the Laker fans..

You know the ones..
they actually take on an arrogant air
because their team wins??
Like,it has some connection to their importance??

That I can't figure out..

Phil Jackson would come the closest to despising .


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

I hate kobe bryant I don't know why he he gets overpraised and overloved its annoying and I hate all the hype that surrounds him.Lets see him win a title without shaq and have the responsibilty to carry his own team to see how good he really is.

Kobe Bryant = Michael Jordan wannabe


----------



## Blazer Boy (Mar 17, 2004)

Vin Baker.

Shawn Kemp. (a stretch because he's not playing in the league right now, but I heard he is playing in Europe and couldn't he POSSIBLY come back as like a free agent bench warmer?)

What is it about former Sonics big men?? The funny thing is the Sonics are my #2 favorite team all time (Blazers #1 of course!)

Also I dislike Shawn Marions nickname "The Matrix". it just sounds dumb to me... otherwise Marion is cool.


----------



## LeBronisnumba1 (May 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JohnnyCash</b>!
> What NBA players do you dislike the most???
> 
> for me, its:
> ...


 All of them and Shaq:grinning:


----------



## Adonal 31 Foyle (Jan 31, 2004)

1. Nick Van Exel ... He didn't try at all this year for the Wawrriors. Plus, he missed [around] 19/20 game deciding shots.

2. Kings Players 

3. Lakers Players 

4. Allen Iverson ... It disgusts me to hear about how much he is hurt but is still able to play; all while shooting 2/20 during the game. Don't play if your hurt, or if you do don't go tell the media about it. Stop the excuses.

5. Steve Francis ... He's way out of control... all the time.


----------

